# ristorante da battaglia



## sissisam

Bonjour tout le monde 

ho qualche problema a tradurre l'espressione "da battaglia" in francese. Il contesto è una presentazione dei mestieri della ristorazione...e la frase intera è questa:

_Ho sperimentato diversi luoghi di lavoro: da un hotel 5* lusso  fino a un ristorante che noi del mestiere definiremmo ‹da battaglia›, perché c’è sempre un gran viavai di clienti.

_
un'idea? Grazie!


----------



## richardlenoir

Bonjour... peut être  : "restaurant où on fait ses (premières) armes..." ? Mais il y a peut-être un terme spécifique du métier ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour à tous et bienvenue sur WRF à Sissisam ,
Ou aussi : un restaurant style "branle-bas de combat, tout le monde sur le pont !".


----------



## sissisam

Merci pour le bienvenue  et ces idées...
j'y ai repensé et ai trouvé pas mal de sites italien où on parlait de locali da battaglia comme de restos où il y a tellement de monde que c'est presque l'usine donc je traduirais par un restaurant à la chaîne...

_j'ai expérimenté divers lieux de travail: d'un hôtel de luxe 5 étoiles à un restaurant que nous autres du métier définirions « à la chaîne » car il y a toujours un grand va-et-vient de clients.

_Est-ce que ça fait sens en français?


----------



## matoupaschat

Pourquoi ne pas alors utiliser directement le terme d'usine, cela me semble plus immédiatement compréhensible : "... à un restaurant que nous autres du métier qualifierions d'usine" ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

La locuzione (fig.) "da battaglia" di norma viene attribuita a oggetti d'uso, in particolare a capi d'abbigliamento, calzature, ecc., di prezzo basso ma di grande robustezza, senza alcuna concessione all'eleganza ("Oggi pare che verrà un po' di neve: meglio mettersi un paio di scarpe da battaglia").

GS 

PS Però non saprei come dirlo in francese


----------



## hakdz

Concordo con Giorgio Spizzi, e per la traduzione suggerirei forse "à utilisation intensive" (sottintendendo: "da parte dei clienti"). 
Ma ovviamente neppure questa traduzione è ottima. 
In ogni caso, io suggerirei la prima nel caso si volesse privilegiare il punto di vista dei clienti e "à la chaîne" nel caso che il punto di vista privilegiato invece sia quello di chi lavora in cucina.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Hakdz ,
Dal punto di vista del cliente, si parlerà piuttosto di "un restaurant très couru", il che significa che in cucina ci sarà molto da fare, ma temo che in questo caso non basti sottintentendere...


----------



## hakdz

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Hakdz ,
> Dal punto di vista del cliente, si parlerà piuttosto di "un restaurant très couru"



Non conoscevo questo uso aggettivale! 

E però mi fa pensare a "courir les rues" o "courir les hommes/femmes" ecc., che mi sembrano espressioni un po´invecchiate. 
Si può dire lo stesso di "très couru"? 
Io non credo di averlo mai sentito usare, almeno da parlanti sotto i 40 anni, che sono i miei interlocutori più frequenti (ma probabilmente siamo tutti un po´analfabeti di ritorno ).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ovviamente, le mie abitudini linguistiche rispecchiano la mia fascia di età, la mia "belgitude", ecc. È quindi molto probabile che si usi poco attualmente tra i meno di quaranta anni, non so.


----------



## Anaiss

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> La locuzione (fig.) "da battaglia" di norma viene attribuita a oggetti d'uso, in particolare a capi d'abbigliamento, calzature, ecc., di prezzo basso ma di grande robustezza, senza alcuna concessione all'eleganza ("Oggi pare che verrà un po' di neve: meglio mettersi un paio di scarpe da battaglia").
> 
> GS
> 
> PS Però non saprei come dirlo in francese


Personalmente trovo un po' anomalo l'uso di questa locuzione abbinata a un ristorante, essendo più abituata ai contesti descritti da Giorgio.
L'impressione che mi evoca questo "ristorante da battaglia" è quella di un locale con prezzi bassi e porzioni abbondanti, con eventualmente a disposizione grandi spazi ma poco curato nell'arredamento e nell'offerta del menù.


----------

